# Help me save my beloved Nokia Lumia 1520



## ZRDaugharty (Aug 20, 2016)

I am a new driver (I have not had my first customer yet) only to learn I cannot use my Nokia Lumia 1520 as a driver. I love my phone and was told I could probably keep it as long as I purchased a tablet and somehow connected the two. I love the idea as I like the larger display for Navigation but I will be honest...I have not a clue what I am doing (Hot Spot? Tether?). The tablet I am considering is the AT&T Trek 2 HD.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

The Nokia Lumia is a Windows phone, right?

I am not too sure about Windows phones as I have never used one, but basically Hotspot turns your phone into a WiFi router of sorts, there should be an option for it in your settings, but it may need to be enabled by your carrier

Tethering, afaik, encompasses all forms of connections to link your internet enabled device to your phone (as in WiFi tethering, Bluetooth tethering and USB tethering, WiFi being the easiest and most common, and I think even the fastest)

Once enabled and set up, you should, as I said before, be able to turn it on from your settings, it should then give you an option to set an SSID (WiFi broadcast name) and a password, and there should be a switch to turn it on or off, make sure it's turned on

Now, from your device (tablet in this case), go into the WiFi settings like you are connecting it to your home WiFi or public WiFi, and there will be a list of WiFi access points (this will differ depending on where you are located), then look for the SSID name that it says on your Nokia, select it, then enter your password, after that, you should be able to download the Uber Partner app and go online

I am not 100% sure if that will work, but the tablet should at least have Internet access at that point 

The easiest thing to do would be to get another line and get a used iPhone, while you may really like your Nokia Lumia, Windows Phone OS is often overlooked and not as popular as Android and iOS, so it lacks a lot of the popular apps commonly used on iPhones and Androids


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

If you get the Trek 2 with LTE, just use it as your app/navigation and use your phone to make calls to pax. It's that easy. 

That's what I do. I had complained about them changing the system in an email recently, but I drove this weekend and the rotated between two numbers. If you save those numbers on your phone, you can just call text the pax when needed.


Although since this change where they say you have to use the device your are connected to to contact the pax, I've been avoiding calling unless I have to. I wait the 5 minutes and get no show fee. It's the pax's responsibility to be at the pin when the uber arrives. if you do not know how to place proper pins, you'll learn after a few no show cancels. We don't get paid enough to wait and hunt down the pax!

If they truly make it more difficult then that, if the number changes every single pax, then I will no longer be calling my pax. I'll wait the 5 minutes at the pin.

I know when I'm the pax I make sure I drop the pin exactly on the side of the road of where I know I'll be standing. i've never missed a driver. I have some pax where their pin is in the center of a building in downtown that covers a city block. What friggin side are you at pax? Nah, I'm learning quickly that I arrive at the pin and I start my timer. If the pax doesn't call or find me within that allotted time, I'm moving on.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> If you get the Trek 2 with LTE, just use it as your app/navigation and use your phone to make calls to pax. It's that easy.
> 
> That's what I do. I had complained about them changing the system in an email recently, but I drove this weekend and the rotated between two numbers. If you save those numbers on your phone, you can just call text the pax when needed.
> 
> ...


Having the DID number change for each pax would be an immensely difficult technical challenge for Uber's developers; one that they certtainly would not have a hope of implementing correctly so that it works properly for drivers. I think that Uber probably knows this, and I would be very surprised if they even attempted it.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Having the DID number change for each pax would be an immensely difficult technical challenge for Uber's developers; one that they certtainly would not have a hope of implementing correctly so that it works properly for drivers. I think that Uber probably knows this, and I would be very surprised if they even attempted it.


Attempt it?

They made an announcement last week that they would be doing it, in the form of an email announcement as if it were some great new feature...

I haven't seen it on my app, but it does rotate between two different numbers, as I've avoiding updating it to the newest version in fear of this change, but they said they would be making that change.... not sure if that was an announcement for a future feature or if that feature will be on the update I'm avoiding....

https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-feature-now-we-have-to-use-the-in-app-call-button.96886/


----------

